# wegmounten funktioniert nicht

## pieter_parker

```
umount /mnt/server_hd1

umount.nfs: Server failed to unmount '192.168.0.33:/mnt/server_hd1/'

umount.nfs: /mnt/server_hd1: device is busy

```

der pc wo die nfs freigabe hinzeigt ist vor ein paar stunden offline gegangen

wie kriege ich diese freigabe weggeomountet ?

----------

## think4urs11

umount -l /mnt/server_hd1 oder umount -f

----------

## pieter_parker

-f hatte ich zuvor probiert, hat keinerlei wirkung gezeigt

-l hat funktioniert, danke

----------

